# betta mouth question.



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

so today i notice that my bettas mouth stays open not all the way open but its open a good amount i was wondering if anyone here can tell me why hes doing it or is there anything i should be concerned about?

oh yeah hes reall active always swimming around eats like a little monster shows no sign of stress. beside the mouth things everything is fine.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

My guy's mouth does that too. Does it look like he's blowing bubbles with no bubbles? Then It shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

As Neil said, I don't think its anything to worry about. 
My bettas do that every once and a while.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Some bettas do not have mouths that close fully for what ever reason. I suspect part of it may be genetic and possible part of what they're eating as they grow... but that is purely speculation on my part.

Nothing to worry about as long as he is eating normally.


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

Neil- about the bubbles yeah.
Everyone else thanks!


----------

